# Old Substrate



## tam (28 Mar 2015)

My (low tech) tank has been running about four years now, and I'm wondering about root tabs. I'm pretty sure it was JBL Aquabasis I put under the gravel but I'm guess that's long run out of nutrients. While I'm doing liquid ferts (topica), I can't help wondering if plants like cypts with their massive root system would appreciate something around their roots too? It's not that mine look unhealthy but they definitely don't grow at the speed they used too.

Is there a particular brand that is best? I noticed there is a lot of variation on how long they are supposed to last - a couple of weeks to 6 months.


----------



## Ghosty (29 Mar 2015)

I use dirt and soil, in my recent 55g I used 
Jbl aquabasis as a bottom layer, enough to cover glass(1/3). Of a bag
Mixed the rest I to my John innes, I still add root tabs for any heavy root feeders, as it will help make the soil and jbl last longer, well that's what my brain came up with, I found those clay balls by jbl, kugein or whatever there called to grow swords like madness

I can say api root tabs didn't last long at all, I just add jbl kugein balls, whenever I feel like it may be time lol


----------



## karla (4 Apr 2015)

I think there was a thread here about ferts in small frozen cubes that could be pushed into the substrate, a DIY method that is economical and you can create yourself. I can not remember what the thread was called though, I think it was Tom Barr who spoke about it though so worth checking out, if you can find it.


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Apr 2015)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-root-tabs.35453/


----------

